# New Here. Thankful to have found this.. I am thinking of leaving my husband..



## lolly.lolly (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh where to begin.. I am 41, together 14 years, 1 child in kindergarten. Our marriage has never been a healthy marriage. No abuse, nothing like that. But never a healthy sex life (had trouble with fertility for years to conceive my son) then we just stopped having sex, once a month at best and really out of obligation. I don't think I love him anymore. I like him, I enjoy his company as a friend but not as an equal. But then I think he's such a great dad, and he's not terrible to you why can't you find the love for him. I told him I wanted to move out, he wants to work on the marriage. I don't know if I even want to. He's had 2 emotional affairs since I had our son. I confess I am not giving him the attention I once gave him. I give it all to our son. He can't be happy which is why he finds these "friends" to talk too. My life is such a mess I don't know what to do.


----------



## Emma1981 (Apr 29, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

yep in a mess sounds about right....please read my thread....please dont leave your husband until you've really tried. My husband didnt bother trying and now i'm heartbroken. Your husbands affairs have probably affected you and you've put up barriers to stop yourself hurting and thats why you find it hard to love him. Maybe you never will again and seperating is the best thing but the fact that you've had to ask advice means you're not sure so it has to be worth one last shot. If you really saw no hope for your marriage and were happy to seperate you probably wouldn't be on here...


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

P.S forgot to say - he says he wants to work on the marriage then the 'friends' stop right here right now !


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

He has to end the affair stuff with full transparency to you by providing you with access to his cell phone, texts, emails, and social web sites.

You both need to attend marriage counseling for your marriage, and individual counseling to understand your thoughts.

Give an honest effort to fix your marriage. If it doesn't work out after that, you tried.


----------

